# $999.99 Coil Over Kit - Mounts, Bearings, and Links Included



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2008)

Special #1

Coil Overs installed, with new Mounts and Bearings, and end links
*$999.99 INSTALLED and Aligned.*

This is a savings of about $460

This sale is a limited time offer, and may end with out notice. 










Picture is of an older model coil over, the newer model uses a double ball end link and mounts differently.

This was just a Pedders Day Sale, but we have expanded it to internet sales also.


----------

